# Tv Sanyo prende y se apaga



## pedrocas (Oct 14, 2016)

Señores del foros de electrónica tengan muy buenos días
Tengo un tv sanyo que prende y se apaga a los pocos segundos, a este tv se le cambio el tr horizontal D1879 por D2499, el C408 de 1mf/160v, se le puentea el rele de AC prende pero sin imagen claro que tampoco se demora para apagarse, desconecte el horizontal y lo reemplace por un bombillo de 70w y sigue igual no tengo el diagrama.
espero de sus asesorías y consejos
SERVÍ-PECAS ...


----------



## elgriego (Oct 14, 2016)

Hola pedrocas,que modelo de tv es, o que codigo de chasis usa.



Saludos.


----------



## josco (Oct 14, 2016)

la fuente regula bien? si no lo hace por eso puede protegerse. midela para que veas que voltaje te da. saludos


----------

